# Is Long Reef weather advice



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, Im heading out to Long Reef tomorrow and would like some advice from the locals. This is what willy weather predicts and with my AI it should be good. However, I have not fished that area since last year so cannot really remember the go time and no go times.
As for swell it is slight at below 1m.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CC

My one and only visit to Long Reef last year was enjoyable (I caught a fish  ) and informative.

From what I saw, and what the locals regularly report, swell of any size from the E - NE/N is bad news. Tomorrow it is forecast to be small, and unlikely to be a major problem, but the dreaded shore dump (aka sand monster) is still a slight possibility.

Given that AI's are not too good on surf launches, consider getting wet by swimming/ dragging the AI out till clear of any shore break (much the same as we do at Moffats); leap on; peddle; then deploy sail.

The regular Sydney boys are experts at getting smashed/avoiding the latter. Beware of a camera toting SBD!


----------

